# Mum and baby playgroups



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

Trying to respond to another thread but can't so....

I have an 11 month old daughter, live in Kifisia and am looking to meet other mom's as well. I have lived in Thessaloniki for 6 1/2 years. I am available to meet you and your little ones almost any morning!! Contact me so that we can arrange a meeting!!! 
xox


----------



## busymum (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi! I am looking to move to Kiffisia from England in the next couple of months and have two boys (18months and 3years). When it finally happens I will get in touch!!


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

Excellent!! Most of the expats I know live in Panorama!! I will be so happy to have someone live in my area!! Do you have a place already - if so, where??? Or are you looking? You can try emailing me at lgreenan616 at yahoo dot com - lol - hope that works!!!! xox


----------



## CKB (Oct 4, 2009)

busymum said:


> Hi! I am looking to move to Kiffisia from England in the next couple of months and have two boys (18months and 3years). When it finally happens I will get in touch!!


Hi, I too am moving to thessaloniki from the UK, I also have a son aged 16 months and would love to get in contact if possible


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

CKB said:


> Hi, I too am moving to thessaloniki from the UK, I also have a son aged 16 months and would love to get in contact if possible


Let me know when you are in town! We can arrange something!


----------



## CKB (Oct 4, 2009)

LGK616 said:


> Let me know when you are in town! We can arrange something!


Thanks, we in the process of finding some where to live and hopefully will be moving in November.....would be really happy to meet up


----------



## newbyathens (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi

I have recently moved to Athens from the UK. I have a 11month baby and would love to meet up with other mums, we live in Agia Paraskevi, so it is not too far from Kiffisia. Let me know.


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

newbyathens said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently moved to Athens from the UK. I have a 11month baby and would love to meet up with other mums, we live in Agia Paraskevi, so it is not too far from Kiffisia. Let me know.


Unfortunately you are in Athens' Kiffisia. I am in THessaloniki's Kiffisia! Sorry! Hope you are able to find a playgroup in Athens! I'm sure there are plenty!


----------



## busymum (Sep 14, 2009)

We will be in Kifissia Athens too!! Thats a shame LGK616!

T


----------



## busymum (Sep 14, 2009)

HI We are hoping to move by the beginning of Dec. My husband goes out on Monday to look for a place to live for us. I will let you know where we end up. How long will you be in Athens? 

Helen 




newbyathens said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently moved to Athens from the UK. I have a 11month baby and would love to meet up with other mums, we live in Agia Paraskevi, so it is not too far from Kiffisia. Let me know.


----------



## lucasuk2002 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Mum and baby playgroups Thessaloniki*

Hello Mums,

I was just wondering if any of you had found nice Mum and baby playgroups. I live in the Kalamaria area and would really like to get together with English speaking Mums.

If any of you are intrested in arranging a get together please let me know and we can go from there.


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

lucasuk2002 said:


> Hello Mums,
> 
> I was just wondering if any of you had found nice Mum and baby playgroups. I live in the Kalamaria area and would really like to get together with English speaking Mums.
> 
> If any of you are intrested in arranging a get together please let me know and we can go from there.


I have formed a playgroup with about 8 to 10 kids at a time (from the ages of 6 months to almost 36 months old). We meet once a week in Krini at an indoor play center. We are almost always the only ones there.

You are more than welcome to join us! Where in Kalamaria do you live? I live in Kifisia. I would also be willing to meet you any time for coffee and a chat if you are interested!

I have a 15 month old daughter named Isabella. My email is lgreenan616 at yahoo dot com


----------



## zouzounaki (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello 
we have moved recently to Athens, with our 11 months old son. We are living close to the centre.
I would love to meet up with other mums. 
Sophia


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

zouzounaki said:


> Hello
> we have moved recently to Athens, with our 11 months old son. We are living close to the centre.
> I would love to meet up with other mums.
> Sophia


Sophia,

The playgroup I am talking about is located in Kalamaria, Thessaloniki. Sorry! 

I hope you find one in Athens - I'm sure there are plenty! Good luck!

Lesley


----------



## zouzounaki (Jan 25, 2010)

*Thanks*



LGK616 said:


> Sophia,
> 
> The playgroup I am talking about is located in Kalamaria, Thessaloniki. Sorry!
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your reply, I hope we will find one too or could always start our own if I meet some new mums here.

Have a lovley day, Sophia


----------



## Kataki (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi ! I'm a member of a small, friendly playgroup in Agia Paraskevi. We meet twice a week (Wednesday and Friday). You should come!


----------



## zouzounaki (Jan 25, 2010)

Kataki said:


> Hi ! I'm a member of a small, friendly playgroup in Agia Paraskevi. We meet twice a week (Wednesday and Friday). You should come!


Sure send me all the details. You can PM me if you wish.


----------



## Kataki (Jan 28, 2010)

zouzounaki said:


> Sure send me all the details. You can PM me if you wish.


Sophia......what does PM mean? I am new to these things! I just sent you another message with my mobile number - hope you got it. (If not, I repeat that it's 6949832626) If you give me a call I can tell you all about the playgroup.


----------



## Kataki (Jan 28, 2010)

Ladies.....we have a lovely, small, friendly playgroup in Agia Paraskevi. Let me know if anyone is interested in joining.


----------



## Ejayne (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi, I've just moved to Athens (2nd January) from the UK with my husband and 20 month old daughter. She's super sociable and I'd be so happy to find other mums and children to get together with. I googled 'mums and toddler groups in Kifissia' and your discussion came up. When are you next getting together? Could I join you and if so where and when?


----------



## Kataki (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi. Our playgroup meets on a Wednesday and Friday in Agia Paraskevi. Why don't you give me a call, and I'll tell you all the details, and how to get there, etc. You can call me on . Hope we'll see you soon. 
Kate.


----------



## sunday78 (Sep 18, 2010)

*looking for a playgroup*

Hi, I am a mom with 21month old daughter and we are looking for a playgroup.


----------



## mamafox (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi,
I am also looking for a playgroup in or around Athens, I live in Piraeus so it's easy to get around by train/metro. My daughter is 11months and loves to be around other kids! Please let me know if there are existing playgroups or want to start one  thanks


----------



## Kataki (Jan 28, 2010)

mamafox said:


> Hi,
> I am also looking for a playgroup in or around Athens, I live in Piraeus so it's easy to get around by train/metro. My daughter is 11months and loves to be around other kids! Please let me know if there are existing playgroups or want to start one  thanks


Hi there,
If you can get to Agia Paraskevi you would be more than welcome to join our playgroup. It's quite near the Nomismatokopeio metro station. We are always keen to have new members, and everyone is friendly and welcoming. I'm out of the country for a couple of months but I can put you in touch with someone from playgroup. Can you send me a private message so that I can send you more details?
Kate.


----------



## Kataki (Jan 28, 2010)

sunday78 said:


> Hi, I am a mom with 21month old daughter and we are looking for a playgroup.


Hello! Please do come along to our lovely playgroup in Agia Paraskevi if you can get there. Why don't you send me a private message and I can tell you more about it?


----------



## mamafox (Oct 25, 2010)

Kataki said:


> Hi there,
> If you can get to Agia Paraskevi you would be more than welcome to join our playgroup. It's quite near the Nomismatokopeio metro station. We are always keen to have new members, and everyone is friendly and welcoming. I'm out of the country for a couple of months but I can put you in touch with someone from playgroup. Can you send me a private message so that I can send you more details?
> Kate.


Hi,
thanks for getting back to me! i tried to PM u but it says i'm not allowed :s
i believe i can make it to Nomismatokopio metro station without too much trouble  but after that i'll be lost lol 
hmmmm i'm not allowed to post my email either!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mamafox said:


> Hi,
> thanks for getting back to me! i tried to PM u but it says i'm not allowed :s
> i believe i can make it to Nomismatokopio metro station without too much trouble  but after that i'll be lost lol
> hmmmm i'm not allowed to post my email either!!!


Mama you need to have made 5 posts before you can access the private message system.
Personal emails are deleted from the forum to protect members from spammers.


----------



## mamafox (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you Veronica! Almost there


----------



## sunday78 (Sep 18, 2010)

Kataki said:


> Hello! Please do come along to our lovely playgroup in Agia Paraskevi if you can get there. Why don't you send me a private message and I can tell you more about it?


 We would love to goin your playgroup. For some reason I can not send you a private message, can you send me a private message with the info. Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

sunday78 said:


> We would love to goin your playgroup. For some reason I can not send you a private message, can you send me a private message with the info. Thanks




Please read the posts then you will see how to send pms


----------



## Kataki (Jan 28, 2010)

mamafox said:


> Hi,
> thanks for getting back to me! i tried to PM u but it says i'm not allowed :s
> i believe i can make it to Nomismatokopio metro station without too much trouble  but after that i'll be lost lol
> hmmmm i'm not allowed to post my email either!!!



Hello! We would love to see you at playgroup! But as you've discovered, we can't post e-mail addresses or phone numbers here. Probably you're not allowed to PM because you're not a member...that happened to me too. You just have to register - it's very easy and quick and doesn't cost anything. You just need to make up a password. Then I can send you some details. I'm out of Greece (in Dubai) for a bit - should be back in December - so I will give you Lindsay's e-mail address if you can PM me.


----------



## emmastar1uk (Aug 22, 2010)

*playgroup*



Kataki said:


> Hello! We would love to see you at playgroup! But as you've discovered, we can't post e-mail addresses or phone numbers here. Probably you're not allowed to PM because you're not a member...that happened to me too. You just have to register - it's very easy and quick and doesn't cost anything. You just need to make up a password. Then I can send you some details. I'm out of Greece (in Dubai) for a bit - should be back in December - so I will give you Lindsay's e-mail address if you can PM me.


I would also like some details about your playgroup I have a 5 month old (I dont know if he is too young) and i would love to meet some other English mums I live in Petroupoli. Thanks


----------



## marie corby (Jan 7, 2011)

hello my name is marie i have a little girl who is nearly three, we have recently moved to noes kosmos in athens and i was wondering if there was any playgroups in this area? also does anyone know of shops that sell british products? thanks


----------



## marie corby (Jan 7, 2011)

hi kate it's marie, lost your e'mail..can you send me a message please


----------



## emmastar1uk (Aug 22, 2010)

hi my mail is SNIP can you post a map or something to show me how to find you and what times are the groups thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

please everyone - don't post e-mails or private info on the forum

use the PM facility


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

Helen,

Did you form a playgroup for your kids in Athens?

I am asking because I would like to contact you and possibly some other English speaking mum's that you have made friends with. Not necessarily non-Greeks by the way - any mum's that speak English!



I'm in Thessaloniki and have 2 big playgroups here.

Thanks very much!

Lesley


----------



## patriceann (Jun 19, 2011)

*moving to athens next month*

hi i'm movinxt month with our 7 month old girl - would love to join a mother and baby group... or meet up for coffee mornings . Have you had any luck finding any?






LGK616 said:


> Trying to respond to another thread but can't so....
> 
> I have an 11 month old daughter, live in Kifisia and am looking to meet other mom's as well. I have lived in Thessaloniki for 6 1/2 years. I am available to meet you and your little ones almost any morning!! Contact me so that we can arrange a meeting!!!
> xox


----------



## xrysa (Sep 3, 2014)

[hello I live in thessaloniki in nea krini
I am looking for a playgroup in kalamaria with ages over3
any suggestions?


----------



## xrysa (Sep 3, 2014)

hi , I live in thessaloniki Nea Krini and I am looking for playgroup.Is there any neighbour?


----------



## xrysa (Sep 3, 2014)

lucasuk2002 said:


> Hello Mums,
> 
> I was just wondering if any of you had found nice Mum and baby playgroups. I live in the Kalamaria area and would really like to get together with English speaking Mums.
> 
> If any of you are intrested in arranging a get together please let me know and we can go from there.


I am interested.how old is your child?


----------



## xrysa (Sep 3, 2014)

hello.I live in kalamaria in thessaloniki in the area Nea Krini.Is any mum interested for a playgroup?from ages over 3


----------

